# Older Snapper 1030



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Just got this and so far I'm happy. I read everything you people wrote about the machine and was lucky to snap it up fast. I have yet to use it except for when I bought it. There was a lot of snow and it worked well. I drained it, put most of a quart of Wal Mart 5 w 30 in there and it was full. I did notice the cable on the right that keeps the auger going when you have the drive lever down was not right. I could not get it right and decided to add a piece of rubber tubing on it to stop from fraying the auger cord on the metal hole that it runs through. There is a small plastic piece that goes in the hole where the cable runs that is broken. I'll use my left hand to turn the chute. That seems to be the only issue so far. He said it had bearing work and other stuff done and it had been in the family for decades. I let you guys know how she performs over time. I'm going to sand the rust and paint it nice, Most the stickers look good and it was in a garage so I guess 210 was a good price. We'll see. Happy snow blowing and take care.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Snodad said:


> Just got this and so far I'm happy. I read everything you people wrote about the machine and was lucky to snap it up fast. I have yet to use it except for when I bought it. There was a lot of snow and it worked well. I drained it,
> View attachment 175306
> View attachment 175306
> View attachment 175307
> ...


This summer give it a good paint job?
Take care of the rust before it eats thru.


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> This summer give it a good paint job?
> Take care of the rust before it eats thru.


Thank you, I will Ed! I will make her look nice! Just wiping it down made it look better. I will sand it and try to find a matching paint.I have to get some of those shear pins.Where do you get yours?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Snodad said:


> Thank you, I will Ed! I will make her look nice! Just wiping it down made it look better. I will sand it and try to find a matching paint.I have to get some of those shear pins.Where do you get yours?


I bought a "lot" of them on e bay. I forget the seller but I wanted a few spares and the cost was cheaper per pin if you bought a lot instead of a single.
If you have Amazon Prime you can find them there too, free ship and most 1 or 2 day shipping.
If you plan on using a rattle can of paint a lot of auto stores can match your paint with their computer if you bring a piece with you to match.
It shouldn't be that hard to match that?
Yeah, spring time or summer is best to do it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Snodad









They're built like a tank. I pity the car that backs into one as the car is likely to take most of the damage. I have two.
Nice to see you have better tires. The stock lawn and garden ones IMHO stink for traction.
Now would be a good time to check over the wheel axle bushings, auger bushings, lube the hex shaft the friction wheel rides on and lube anything else LIGHTLY like the gear drive.
I'd take the wheels off and use some grease on the axles. Doing it once a year is a good idea to make sure they don't seize. It's a pain if you get a flat you need to fix and can't the wheel off the axle.
Also pull the shear pins and make sure the augers are free to spin on the axle. Can't remember if there is a grease zerk but I don't think so. I've tilted mine one way and let oil run in for a day (summer) and then done the other side the next day. Go out every so often and adding a few drops. Spinning the auger as you add helps it suck it in.
Shear pins are 5/16-18 X 1 7/8 original Snapper # is NLA it's be superseeded to # 7091550YP
One example - - > Amazon.com : HAKATOP 5 Pack 51001500 Snowthrower Shear Bolts&Nuts Replacement for Ariens 510015, John Deere AM136890, Snapper 7091550YP : Garden & Outdoor



If you pull the pan off the bottom this is what your transmission should look like.
.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Snodad
> View attachment 175412
> 
> 
> ...


 That one sure needs a little cleaning and grease.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That was as purchased and it was a bit rough but it had a 12 volt starter and was only $50

.


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> I bought a "lot" of them on e bay. I forget the seller but I wanted a few spares and the cost was cheaper per pin if you bought a lot instead of a single.
> If you have Amazon Prime you can find them there too, free ship and most 1 or 2 day shipping.
> If you plan on using a rattle can of paint a lot of auto stores can match your paint with their computer if you bring a piece with you to match.
> It shouldn't be that hard to match that?
> Yeah, spring time or summer is best to do it.


Thanks Ed! I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Snodad
> View attachment 175412
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That was as purchased and it was a bit rough but it had a 12 volt starter and was only $50
> 
> .
> View attachment 175422
> View attachment 175423


Nice, 50 bucks? wow. I think i'd like chains also. Thanks for the info. I just ran mine, it runs great. Come on snow, I got something for ya! lol


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Snodad
> View attachment 175412
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! The man said he had done some work in there, he mentioned bearings. Who knows though. I'll get in there soon and see what needs greasing. I do have zerks on my augers.The oil was black so it probably needs everything greased also. Thanks.


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

Question, are you guys using regular unleaded gas? Do you use lead additives on these older machines? I just got gas and they had non ethenol for 3 bucks a gallon. I got 2 gallons. I'm wondering how much running time will I get out of 2 gallons and should it be fine running that. I know ethanol eats rubber and plastic and may do something to older valves I heard. I just got these pins. 5 Pack, Shear Pins, & Nuts For Ariens 510015, 51001500 SnowBlower | eBay


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I always recommend using non ethanol Reg if you can find it.
If not then non ethanol premium, then E10 regular and lastly E10 Prem. 
I also add the recommended amount of fuel stabilizer. I prefer to use Stabil marine 360

.


----------



## Snodad (Feb 8, 2021)

I have some red Sta-Bil from Wal Mart. I'll look for some of this. Thank you. I got non ethanol premium. Gas price is going up here in upstate NY, I'm sure everywhere .NY hits ya hard with tax.


----------

